# wuwu's collection



## wuwu (Apr 24, 2007)

i finally got around to doing a few "photoshoots" with my mantids. i'm still a newbie to SLR and macro photography so i'm learning as i go but i aspire to reach igor siwanowicz's level one day. more to come soon!

*d. lobata*

















*p. peruviana*


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice i'm getting some peruvian


----------



## wuwu (Apr 28, 2007)

*p. wahlbergii*


----------



## Jenn (Apr 28, 2007)

Beautiful photos... Looks like you have the hang of it already.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pictures!!! I really want to get a p. wahlbergii next.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 29, 2007)

beautiful purple eyes the p. wahlbergii

has!


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pictures mate !

It is really good to see a female _P. peruviana _that is green on the wings; not one of mine is ! Have you got any mated yet ?

Rob.


----------



## wuwu (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks everyone!



> Great pictures mate ! It is really good to see a female _P. peruviana _that is green on the wings; not one of mine is ! Have you got any mated yet ?
> 
> Rob.


no i haven't. my two males have not reached maturity yet, but they should be going through their final molt any day now. i might just sell the 6 i have, since i seem to have NO LUCK breeding mantids. i think i'm more interested in just photographing them now.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 29, 2007)

> i seem to have NO LUCK breeding mantids


I believed Perry is breeding on P. Peruvianan. But John don't give up on P. Wahlbergii!! I will send you the adult male P. Wahlbergii as soon as i have one. Hang on for a short while.


----------

